# May 2009 POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (May 5, 2009)

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of May 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## lockwood81 (May 14, 2009)

I like the framing of this shot...



sabbath999 said:


> (Wild bird, not captive)


----------



## lockwood81 (May 14, 2009)

Photography and photoshop talent..



RMThompson said:


>


----------



## RMThompson (May 20, 2009)

Hey wow. Thanks for the nomination!

I'm nominating Myalovers awesome paint photo:


----------



## polymoog (May 21, 2009)

mostly automotive - my photos by mar1u5

(don't forget to click on the yellow bar to see it in full size)


----------



## abraxas (May 23, 2009)

The Carinthian Alpes in Sepia - LaFoto


----------



## invisible (May 25, 2009)

*Frog*, by Dmitri


----------



## lockwood81 (May 27, 2009)

NJMAN....



NJMAN said:


>


----------



## DeadEye (May 29, 2009)

By Manaheim

[CENTER
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
][/CENTER]


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 30, 2009)

*How about some bullriding!!! #3* by _Montana_


----------



## NateS (May 30, 2009)

*Underdog - *by Tyke Tyler


----------



## Mersad (May 30, 2009)

I am nominating the awesome "Yellow Morning" Photo from Froggy. Posted originally here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/166765-yellow-morning.html


----------



## Battou (May 31, 2009)

I love the alternitive processing choice on this one.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/166833-just-goofing-around.html - by Artograph


----------



## Nolan (Jun 3, 2009)

www.opticalidea.com


----------



## christm (Jun 5, 2009)

Some amazing shots here.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 8, 2009)

Nolan: You're not allowed to nominate your own images.



For the rest of you, the VOTING THREAD is now available


----------

